#ubuntu-translators 2011-04-25
<aronxu> nick happyaron
#ubuntu-translators 2011-04-26
<dpm> good morning all
<sagaci> hi
<TLE> goood morning
<TLE> dpm: got a minute? I've got a few questions about launchpad translation groups
<dpm> hey TLE, sure
<TLE> great
<TLE> let me see if I've got this right
<TLE> ~launchpad-translators is an "umbrella" group gathering a lot of subgroups for all the languages, and it is meant to be used by all the small/independent projects in launchpad
<TLE> so, say the group ~lp-l10n-da is the danish subgroup of that
<dpm> yeah, exactly
<dpm> so in theory, each project can have their own translation group, and in fact a bunch of them have it already: https://translations.launchpad.net/+groups
<dpm> BUT
<dpm> we encourage not to create a translation group for each single project
<TLE> if a projects decides they want quality over quantity they can assign the translations of their project to ~launchpad-translators and then the language subgroup will automatically be assigned to the translation into their language
<dpm> and rather use the launchpad-translators one
<TLE> and then off course set the policy to structured or restricted
<dpm> exactly
<TLE> right
<TLE> then my question
<TLE> if a project, for what ever reason, have decided not to use the ~launchpad-translators group, but encurage people to form a group for each language and are willing to assign the translation to that language (structured), can we then still use the ~lp-l10n-da for that
<TLE> even if it takes place, "circumventing" ~launchpad-translators?
<TLE> the prokect in mind is scilab: https://launchpad.net/scilab
<dpm> TLE, I don't think that's technically possible, but let me have a look at scilab first
<TLE> what isn't? Assigning a group on a project-and-language basis or using the lp-l10n-da one?
<dpm> TLE, translation _teams_ are "attached" to translation _groups_. The project maintainers can only choose a translation group, not individual translation teams for each language. This greatly simplifies the set up, as the teams belonging to the group then get appointed for translation. So if a project maintainer chooses a particular translation group, only the teams in that group can translate the project. That is, in a project, you cannot mix team
<dpm> s from different groups
<TLE> ok
<dpm> In this particular case, my recommendation would be to convince the scilab maintainers to use the launchpad-translators group. Looking at their translation settings, they don't make much sense, as they've chosen "Structured" without any translation group, which effectively makes their translations "Open" :(
<TLE> yeah
<TLE> I've already joined theor localisation e-mail-list and I'll write them an email explaning the situation
<dpm> TLE, that'd be cool. I try to do this (convince project maintainers to use launchpad-translators or a translation group at all!) whenever I see a project with open permissions, but the message is much more powerful if translation teams ask for it themselves
<dpm> btw, scilab looks quite cool, is that an alternative to Matlab or Octave?
<TLE> yea
<dpm> awesome, we might look into translating it too, then :)
<TLE> it looks like octave and scilab are competing as free software replacements for matlab
<TLE> I think octave is more feature completer (i.e. has more built in modules for wierd math stuff) but scilab has a "GUI builder" function, that people seems to miss when they cross over from matlab
<TLE> so I wouldn't know which one to send your efforts after first, they both look pretty cool
<dpm> yeah
<dpm> at scilab they seem to have conversion tools for migration too, which is quite cool: http://www.scilab.org/news/events/20110322
<TLE> the problem with sending such e-mails (about having them assign a group) is that it is difficult to formulate so it doesn't get to sound like I know better what is best for them ;)
<TLE> and many developers don't know about the requirements for quality localisations
<TLE> for the task I was doing yesterday, even between scilab and octave the are pretty close in syntax
<dpm> TLE, let me try to dig out a couple of bug reports I sent where I faced the same problem (i.e. trying to give guidance for translations without trying to be too pushy). Perhaps you can use them as a basis
<TLE> (though the comments of all things, are written in a different way, )
<TLE> dpm: that'd be great
<dpm> TLE, here's one, with a pretty simple explanation, let me see if I find one where I elaborated more on translation groups and stuff: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/689700
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 689700 in synapse-project "Suggestion for a translations permissions policy encouraging quality (affects: 1) (heat: 4)" [Low,Triaged]
<TLE> afk for 10 min
<dpm> and here's another example: https://answers.launchpad.net/geda/+question/123512
<TLE> dpm: thanks
<TLE> ahhh, I think I finally getting all of this permission stuff
<TLE> so when a gropu is assigned, the difference between structured and restricted is that if that group has a team or individual assigned to a language, he/they are the only ones that can approve translations fpr that language, but if there no one assigned to a lanuage within the group, the with structured it is open to anyone and with restricted it is closed to all
<TLE> dpm: right?
<dpm> TLE, exactly
 * TLE hears the penny drop
<TLE> dpm: grea thanks
<TLE> great
<dpm> :)
#ubuntu-translators 2011-04-27
<dpm> good morning all
<askhl> good morning
<dpm> happyaron, around?
<dpm> happyaron, someone has spotted a very visible Simpl. Chinese translation bug. Do you think you could confirm the first suggestion at https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/ubuntuone-control-panel/+pots/ubuntuone-control-panel/zh_CN/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=stay+productive ?
<happyaron> dpm: done
<dpm> awesome, thanks happyaron
<dpm> :)
<happyaron> :)
<dpm> happyaron, as it's a very visible bug in an important application we're trying to promote, I've been asked to help fixing it asap, so I've filed bug 771774 and we'll try to get an SRU for it. (I just thought you might be interested to know)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 771774 in language-pack-zh-hans (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Visible markup in a translated message in Ubuntu One's initial dialog (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/771774
<happyaron> dpm: many thanks, I've contacted KevinHuang so he'll update me directly in the future
<dpm> happyaron, cool, glad to know you guys are in touch already
<happyaron> :)
<dpm> happyaron, I've just discovered that the zh-hans language pack is in the main iso too :)
<happyaron> dpm: well, great!
<happyaron> 10.10 just included the language pack to i386 livecd, but not amd64...
<dpm> happyaron, yeah, that's true, cjwatson mentioned that to me a few minutes ago
<happyaron> :)
<yurchor> Hi! Just want to ask if there were some conflicts or quality loss of Scilab translations due to open permissions? What is the purpose to claim the restricted rules?
<yurchor> I am asking because our lp-translators group is dead. Thus restricted rules will prevent me from translation of Scilab at all.
<TLE> yurchor: hallo
<TLE> I just wrote to your email-list
<TLE> (wierd wierd coincidence)
<yurchor> No, it is the consequence. ;)
<TLE> ahh
<TLE> with open permissions everyone that just happens to drop by can submit or change a string, no matter what their language and translation skills are
<TLE> so yes this will influence quality a lot
<yurchor> I know, but are the any conflicts in Scilab?
<TLE> what do you mean by conflicts
<yurchor> Loss of quality, vandalizm, editing conflicts?
<TLE> I don't know if you have already suffered this, but I know that with the current settings there is the risk of it
<yurchor> Hmm, now I am at risk of not translating it at all. Will it be better than before?
<TLE> Well, that is my position as well, I don't like contributing to a translation that is not under somemeasure on control because I risk my work being lost, that is why I wrote the email and suggested the change
<yurchor> Ok, let's see what it brings.
<TLE> yes, but off course if you agree with me it probably wont hurt to chime in on the email-thread
<yurchor> My message is pending now.
<TLE> great
<TLE> I have to leav now, see you
<yurchor> bye
#ubuntu-translators 2011-04-28
<dpm> good morning all
<dpm> happyaron, to which bug did you send the screenshots? I cannot see them in any of 771543, 771534, 771528, 771522 or 771510
<dpm> happyaron, oh, I see, you sent them to me
<happyaron> ...yes, I'm quite busy right now.
#ubuntu-translators 2011-04-29
<dpm> morning all
<TLE> good morning
<Traumness> done
<Traumness> angvp al instalar nvidia-lts no me ha lanzado conflicto con nvidia pero aun así lo he desinstalado
<Traumness> ops
<Traumness> sry ;)
#ubuntu-translators 2011-05-01
<gtriderxc> http://theinvisiblethings.blogspot.com/2011/04/linux-security-circus-on-gui-isolation.html
<trijntje> thats bad..
<trijntje> I just noticed that shotwell is no longer fully translated to dutch, while it was before. Does anyone know something about last-minute string additions to shotwell?
<askhl> It's bad, but on a multi-user system users wouldn't be able to sniff each others' keystrokes.  The reason why it apparently happens here is obviously that X gets the keystrokes before they go to the X-terminal
<trijntje> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+lang/nl/?batch=300
<askhl> So if you su from an X window, obviously everything typed into it will go through X first
<askhl> Another user logged in would not generally be in that situation.
<askhl> Still it's quite a problem that the programmes running on the same account can see all the input
<askhl> trijntje: strange, there's approximately the same amount of untranslated strings in the Danish one
<trijntje> askhl, so probably some change that landed too late
<Traumness> http://www.vegamediapress.es/noticias/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=16117&Itemid=1
#ubuntu-translators 2012-04-23
<fabio_c> Hello
<fabio_c> anyone could help me with a english to french translation?
<kelemengabor> dpm: hi, I just want to show you this: http://people.ubuntu.com/~kelemeng/tour/hu/
<artnay> hi kelemengabor
<dpm> kelemengabor, wow, that's awesome. Good work building the translated tour!
<artnay> we've translated ubuntu-tour-website as well: http://www.ubuntu-fi.org/Ubuntu_12.04_verkkoesittely/fi/
<artnay> although the template is lacking some very visible strings (I've repoted them as bugs)
<kelemengabor> artnay: you too? :)
<artnay> hope the developer will update it to resemble 12.04 LTS soon
<artnay> kelemengabor: yeah, our languages share the same problems (context, from, to etc.)
<dpm> artnay, can you point me to the bugs? I can't recall any visible ones being untranslatable
<kelemengabor> dpm: template is obsolete like hell
<dpm> kelemengabor, ah, really?
 * dpm updates it
<kelemengabor> it is 355 strings in LP, local build is less than 300
<artnay> it's not the first time when I've discussed with an American developer who doesn't understand that there might be differences in languages when it comes to "to" and "from"
<kelemengabor> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-online-tour/+bug/986818
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 986818 in Ubuntu Online Tour "Translation template is obsolete" [Undecided,New]
<kelemengabor> and the rest is at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-online-tour
<artnay> dpm: bug 987217
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 987217 in Ubuntu Online Tour "Some Dash items aren't translatable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/987217
<dpm> kelemengabor, I don't have commit rights to the main branch. I'll try to update the .pot file and submit a merge proposal tomorrow
<dpm> Also you guys might be interested in the extended tour at https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-online-tour/extended-tour/
<artnay> dpm: it's lacking as well
<dpm> yeah, I won't have time today, but I'll update them and talk to the dev tomorrow morning
<artnay> and then there are quite many typos in original strings
<artnay> despite of those, it's a really nice project!
<dpm> artnay, it is indeed :) if you spot any typos, please do report them as bugs, thanks!
<kelemengabor> dpm: what is the difference between the normal tour and the extended one? which one should we deploy?
<kelemengabor> and which one is going to be the "official" at http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/ ?
<kelemengabor> I guess the extended is longer :)
<dpm> let me check tomorrow with the dev and give you a proper answer
<dpm> in the meantime, you can compare the two:
<dpm> - Online tour: http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/ubuntu-online-tour/
<dpm> - Extended tour: http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/extended-tour/en/
<dpm> Note that these are old versions of the tours, which might have changed since I did those snapshots
<kelemengabor> dpm: hm, maybe the templates are not so terribly outdated - I think I have downloaded the extended tours po and the 12.04 branch :\
<dpm> yeah, I think the way the project is set up in LP is a bit confusing
<kelemengabor> yup, branches and translation series could use the same names :)
#ubuntu-translators 2012-04-24
<dpm> good morning all
<yurchor> Hi! Does anybody know if the delay with Calligra translations import is caused by the long queue or some deeper problem?
<dpm> yurchor, some deeper problem, but Riddell's last calligra-l10n upload should have fixed it. If not, we'll need to talk about it again on #kubuntu-devel
<yurchor> dpm: No fixes reached KDE translations so far in about a week. Is there a general failure again?
<dpm> yurchor, as mentioned in the translators list, the KDE fixes could not make it for the last language pack, so they will need to be delivered through the next language pack shortly before release. Calligra is a special case, and it should have been fixed before release. If not, let's discuss it with Riddell in #kubuntu-devel
<yurchor> dpm: I mean, you have mentioned that fixes for extragear (Amarok, Konversation, Choqok, BluDevil...) were committed and will be available through LP soon, but nothing changes. The fixes are pending?
<dpm> yurchor, what exactly has not changed? The new templates were uploaded and the translations imported
 * dpm re-checks the status of the translation imports
<yurchor> No.
<yurchor> They were not imported.
<dpm> yurchor, ok, let's try to find out which ones were not imported. Could you point me at an example, so that we can figure out what happened?
<yurchor> I have to upload Amarok, Konversation etc. manually (I just leave some packages to control the things). Give me a minute to find out.
<yurchor> okulargenerator-odp
<yurchor> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/calligra/+pots/okulargenerator-odp/uk/+translate
<yurchor> choqok
<yurchor> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/choqok/+pots/choqok/uk/+translate?show=untranslated
<dpm> ok, give me a minute too and I'll come back to you, I'm being pinged for something urgent, brb
#ubuntu-translators 2012-04-26
<sagaci> there seems to be a typo in the latest string freeze exception case: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/sessioninstaller/+pots/sessioninstaller/en_AU/52/+translate
<dpm> hi sagaci, I can't spot the typo, where is it?
<sagaci> follwing
<sagaci> the singular
<sagaci> way to delay the release, HA
<dpm> are you sure we're looking at the same string? I don't see any mention to 'release'
<sagaci> wait a tick, I'll screenshot it
 * benonsoftware can also see the typo
<dpm> no need to send a screenshot, where do you see the typo on "The follwing software package is required to provide additional features but cannot be installed:"?
<dpm> or the plural "The following software packages are required to provide additional features but cannot be installed:"?
<dpm> Ok, I see it now
<dpm> 'follwing'
<dpm> just me being slow
<dpm> I'd suggest filing a bug: 'ubuntu-bug sessioninstaller'
<sagaci> no worries
<sagaci> I'll file it on my shiny new precise install in a few hours
<dpm> nice :)
<TLE> dpm: it is uncertain whether or not I will be able to make it to the coordinators meeting today
<dpm> TLE, no worries, it being release day, I was going to ask kelemengabor and andrejz if they'd prefer to skip or move it to tomorrow
<kelemengabor> dpm: tomorrow is not good for me, I'll be traveling
<dpm> ok, let's keep it to today, then
<kelemengabor> dpm: as per yurchors mail to the list, I'm going to disable the calligra templates now, if you don't mind
<dpm> kelemengabor, sure, feel free. I wanted to write a script to do it, since there are 63 of them and I was lazy to do it manually :) but it will still take me some time
<dpm> to complete the script
<kelemengabor> but, I'm not sure about the other templates - yurchor how are those not used? are those translations included in the packages?
<kelemengabor> dpm: well, for the medium term it would be nice to have a script to disable templates, yes :)
<kelemengabor> but for the short term, a little clikety-clik will do it too
<yurchor> kelemengabor: To be honest, I do not know (it's not easy to test now).
<yurchor> Let's wait a couple of days. Anyway, if they are not in queue, it is likely that there is a mistake in import.
<yurchor> Can somebody test if the translations for Amarok (or Konversation) are pending?
<dpm> yurchor, the calligra ones can definitely be disabled, but the others need a bit more of investigation. I won't be able to do it today, though, it being release day
<yurchor> Ok. Thanks.
<dpm> no worries, thank you for pointing out the issues
<kelemengabor> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/calligra - cleaned up
<yurchor> kelemengabor: Thanks. You save the time for many translators. ;)
<kelemengabor> yurchor: OTOH, http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/i386/amarok/filelist and http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/all/amarok-common/filelist seem to not contain any .mo files, - what makes you think the templates in LP are not used? maybe not updated, but that's another story.
<kelemengabor> oh, and the import queue is empty
<TLE> 4
<TLE> whoops
<yurchor> kelemengabor: From the time I became KDE Ukrainian coordinator, all Amarok releases were shipped with 100% translation. LP version is not 100% (in fact is, but it was done manually by me). So the translations not imported(and will be not exported, imho).
<kelemengabor> yurchor: Now that sounds like a bug. Could you filing a new one about this?
<yurchor> BTW, many other LP translations are also just a decorations for nothing... :(
<yurchor> kelemengabor: I think it does not make sense. Kubuntu team is irresponsive.
<dpm> hi kelemengabor, TLE, are you up for the translations call, or would you like to postpone it?
<TLE> I can do a short one
<kelemengabor> dpm: I am
<dpm> sorry, I just got back from another call that took longer than expected
<dpm> ok, I'll set up the hangout
#ubuntu-translators 2013-04-23
<teolemon> ddtp translations should have landed in ubuntu yesterday or today
<teolemon> and the talks about upstreaming them are going forward
#ubuntu-translators 2013-04-24
<teolemon> dpm, would it be possible to change the topic with a link to the the IRC logs : http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ ?
<teolemon> hello kelemengabor
<kelemengabor> hi teolemon
* teolemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-translators to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Translators channel! | List of Ubuntu Translation teams:  https://translations.launchpad.net/+groups/ubuntu-translators | We use Launchpad Translations https://translations.launchpad.net |  Howtos, FAQ and Contact info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<teolemon> ooh cool
<teolemon> i didn't know i had such rights :-)
<teolemon> i just updated the link for the irc logs
<dpm> teolemon, ok, cool, thanks :)
<teolemon> just filed a bug regarding https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Wanted
<teolemon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/+bug/1172263
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1172263 in Ubuntu Translations "Merge Ubuntu Wanted Translations in Launchpad" [Undecided,New]
<teolemon> we missed them, and we translated one string after the deadline
#ubuntu-translators 2013-04-27
<teolemon> who would be interested in a hangout about generating automated suggestions for the ddtp ?
#ubuntu-translators 2015-04-20
<sasa84> hello, anyone here?
#ubuntu-translators 2015-04-21
<phillip> sasa84_: hi
<sasa84_> hello phillip
<sasa84_> i have one question. according to language stats http://projects.davidplanella.org/stats/vivid/sl we still have 1 string to translate, but  we translated all (https://translations.launchpad.net/sudoku-app/trunk/+pots/sudoku-app/sl/+translate?start=0&batch=10&show=untranslated&field.alternative_language=&field.alternative_language-empty-marker=1&old_show=all)
<sasa84_> is this a bug or something?
<phillip> sasa84_: yes
<sasa84_> ok, tnx phillip
<phillip> sasa84_: I have made a script to check translations via bash: https://github.com/PhillipSz/translationcheck just run ./translationcheck.bash -ul "Slovenian" to see whats left for slovenian.
<sasa84_> wow, great! tnx
<phillip> sasa84_: tell me if you have problems or something :)
<sasa84_> yes sir! :)
#ubuntu-translators 2015-04-23
<dpm> hi Gwaihir, askhl, I'm reaching out to translators to comment on the "Phone translations policy proposal" I sent to the ML. Input from translation teams would be useful, even if it's to say +1, or if there is any point that's not clear or you don't agree with. Do you think you might have a chance to look at it?
<dpm> thanks!
<Gwaihir> dpm, will do :-)
<dpm> awesome, thanks!
<dpm> We'll probably be following up with a policy for string freezes, something that the phone is dearly missing :)
<dpm> that's in the works
<Gwaihir> dpm, BTW, there is a small typo in the policy page: Ubuntu for phones can either either be downloaded
<Gwaihir> s/either either//g
<dpm> Gwaihir, fixed, thanks!
<dpm> thanks Gwaihir, really good questions :)
<Gwaihir> dpm, thank you for working on that! it is really needed
<askhl> dpm: Hello.  I will have a look.
<dpm> thanks askhl!
<askhl> dpm: By the way, I have taken over the post as Danish coordinator for GNOME.  The coordinator job for Ubuntu I have then passed on to Aputsiaq Janussen.  But I can't remember if the latter change was ever formally announced.  Should I send it on the mailing list or do anything else?  As of now I have simply made him administrator of the appropriate groups.  (I am of course still active, just don't want to deal with too many coordination duti
<dpm> askhl, thanks for the heads up. Yes, I think that'd be good. This should provide more guidance for any other steps: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/KnowledgeBase/RoleReassignmentPolicy
<askhl> dpm: Thanks
<askhl> dpm: I cannot edit the Teams page.  The Danish contact should read "Aputsiak Niels Janussen", https://launchpad.net/~aj .  (Whether Aputsiaq is spelled -q or -k is apparently non-trivial)
<dpm> askhl, what do you mean with "I cannot edit"? Is it a permissions problem? That page is just a regular wiki page
<askhl> It says "Página inmutable" in the top left.
<askhl> (dpm: ^)
<dpm> askhl, you might need to re-login?
<askhl> Huh, apparently.  But then it's not strictly true that the page is immutable... :)
#ubuntu-translators 2015-04-25
<profus2> hi everybody
<profus2> first time user of launchpad translator
<profus2> could somebody help me out
<profus2> what i am supposed to do after finishing translation
<profus2> download translation and save it in a *.po file
<profus2> ?
<profus2> and after that upload po file to the project?
<profus2> can someboy help me out or point me in the right direction?
<nik90> profus2: I dont know much, but you just need to fill in the translation and just press the "save and continue" at the bottom. The app developer will be able to either import the po files himself or let launchpad merge it into his trunk automatically.
<nik90> profus2: as a translator, you shouldn't have to worry about download the po file and uploading it. That's the app dev's job of ensuring it is merged into his trunk branch.
<profus2> @nik: i was so entrenched in doing the translations, did not see your reply
<profus2> after finishing I clicked on "download translation" and recieive a po file via email
<profus2> out of curiosity i installed a po-editor and had a look at it
<profus2> the editor gave me some more insights such as missing strings which seemed not to have been saved to the translation file
<profus2> software is cross platform and called poedit
<profus2> the nicest feature it had, was the ability to compare my translation to "machine translation" and to translation of others
<profus2> which led me to to an update on several on my translations
<nik90> profus2: I got to run, but it is not necessary to download the po afaik..may be someone might be able.
<nik90> Happy translating ;)
<profus2> after saving the po file i uploaded it
<profus2> @nik90: anyway thanks for replying and trying to help me out
